# seeking Norman, Oklahoma gamers



## gaming poet (Jun 16, 2007)

Looking for additional roleplayers for our gaming group. 

We focus more on characterization roleplaying, sometimes silly and sometimes quite serious, than we do on tactical or strategic gaming, although both can be important.  Our campaigns have included various types of high fantasy, low fantasy, space opera, cyberpunk, classical horror, monster protagonist tales, mecha/kaiju, and superhero.  We've even played Wild West and sentai! 

Gaming is a well-loved hobby but not our lives.  We're looking for gamers who also enjoy their  lives outside their gaming: gamers who enjoy RPGs but also enjoy dates, go to movies, go out dancing, maybe go camping or kayaking once in a while, maybe play soccer or firedance or help out at the local homeless shelter.

We include artists, writers, musicians, students, teachers, etc.  We're always open to making new friends.

If you are in Norman, Oklahoma, and interested, contact me by e-mail at
magic-rhyme at lycos dot com


----------

